# Nitrate/Nitrite Free Ham & Bacon



## Anguschick1 (Jul 25, 2003)

I'm not around here much anymore, but thought the vast number of MDC Mamas might be able to help me.

Ds1 & 2 are allergic to nitrates/nitrites, and we are (used to be at least) a ham & bacon loving family!







:

W/the holidays coming up we usually do a ham for Yule and we love bacon as our fall/winter weekend breakfast but I'm having trouble finding good nitrate/nitrite free versions. I can find ham slices in the deli, but ham slices from the dlei just aren't the same served w/mashed turnips and sweet potato casserole, yk?

Help a mama out?!


----------



## Jojo F. (Apr 7, 2007)

Where we live Whole Foods has a great selection of nitrite/nitrate free hams/bacon.

Do you know if he still reacts to the natural nitrates of celery seed? (I think there are a few more but being pregnant has really done a number on my brain!!)


----------



## tboroson (Nov 19, 2002)

Around here, I can find some lovely nitrate free stuff from local producers. I'm also happy with the Applegate Farms brand. They are all nitrate free, and many are organic. We've enjoyed their black forrest ham, and they make several varieties of bacon. I like the organic Sunday Bacon.


----------



## Anguschick1 (Jul 25, 2003)

He seems to be ok w/celery and beet based nitrates/nitrites.

My Whole Foods only has the deli slices, and they can't/won't sell a 1/2 pound chunk out of the case. Where's the eye-rolling smilie?


----------



## yoga4kat (Nov 4, 2008)

When i want to pick up something from the regular grocery store I get Hormel Natural Choice for bacon and John Morrell Bistro and Oscar Mayer for hotdogs.


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anguschick1* 
He seems to be ok w/celery and beet based nitrates/nitrites.

My Whole Foods only has the deli slices, and they can't/won't sell a 1/2 pound chunk out of the case. Where's the eye-rolling smilie?

Go talk to the butcher over in the meat department. The meat and deli are run separately in most WFM. I buy turkey ham and turkey bacon in the meat department. They also have pork (I'm allergic)--I buy that for my husband sometimes (black forest ham is a favorite). Our store has coupons for the 365 brand ham (uses celery, not the separate additive nitrites) right now in either the store flyer or the mambo sprouts booklet. And they have the hams in the meat department.

Corned beef is in season, too. Yum.







:

We usually buy Wellshire Farms, but they do carry a few nitrite/nitrate-free varieties of meats.


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

Thuman's has good stuff too. Not sure if that brand is available to you....


----------



## vegmom (Jul 23, 2003)

The only way that I have been able to get it is straight from the farmer. But it does not taste the same. We have "low nitrate" right now and it is very good.


----------



## gmvh (Nov 26, 2003)

I can find slabs of nitrate/nitrite-free ham at Costco in the section with the good cheeses, prosciutto, and refrigerated pastas.

They also have bacon.


----------



## elioraimmanuel (Oct 24, 2008)

Trader Joes carries a good turkey ham and bacon that are nitrate free. I'd be more concerned w/eating the pork, though. Pork is full of many types of parasites that are not killed by cooking. The digestive tract of a pig is unable to kill off parasites and many bacteria because they are not designed like "clean" animals. The filth passes right into the flesh and is not killed by cooking. Believe me, parasites in the brain are zero fun.


----------



## motherbirth (May 9, 2008)

You can make your own honey/sugar-"cured" ham with no nitrates at all. I have no idea how it is, but I was trying to find ham with no refined sugar and came upon this recipe which we hope to try this weekend or next:
http://bitten.blogs.nytimes.com/2008...ct-ham-recipe/

It uses pork, not ham, to start with.


----------

